# Dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte



## Azazel81

Ciao a tutti,

immagino che molti di voi, specie i nativi italiani, conoscano questo proverbio... "dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte".

Lo si usa per definire quelle persone che per puro opportunismo non sanno mai prendere una posizione netta di fronte a due contendenti... prendono un po' la parte di uno e un po' la parte dell'altro.

Ho visto che c'è aperto un thread nella sezione Ita-Esp, ma non in Eng-Ita...

A qualcuno di voi viene in mente il corrispondente in Inglese? Ci ho pensato sopra per mezzora ma non mi è venuto in mente niente... (comincio a diventare vecchio... la memoria fa brutti scherzi ).

Grazie a tutti in anticipo.


----------



## underhouse

Questa è la definizione suggerita da Garzanti online:

_dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte_, (_fig_.) barcamenarsi fra due persone, due partiti, due esigenze in contrasto fra loro


----------



## xmas50

Ciao,
a me viene in mente

Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds

Che cosa ne pensano i natives?


----------



## Azazel81

underhouse said:


> Questa è la definizione suggerita da Garzanti online:
> 
> _dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte_, (_fig_.) barcamenarsi fra due persone, due partiti, due esigenze in contrasto fra loro


 

Thanks... appreciated, but I kinda already knew that... I'm Italian... 

EDIT... @ xmas50: I like that one. Is that BrE or is it also common in AmE? Honestly I've never heard it before (I think...), but I guess that's why I asked in the first place.


----------



## Odysseus54

"Play both sides" , perhaps ?


----------



## Teerex51

xmas50 said:


> Ciao,
> a me viene in mente
> 
> Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds



This is as close as you can get! 

My try: _working both sides of the street_.


----------



## You little ripper!

> Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds


That's the official translation.

run with the hare and hunt with the hounds


----------



## underhouse

Azazel81 said:


> Thanks... appreciated, but I kinda already knew that... I'm Italian...


 
I know you are Italian, in fact that was intended for the native speakers...


----------



## King Crimson

Charles Costante said:


> That's the official translation.
> 
> run with the hare and hunt with the hounds


 
Yes, and this thread: stare con due piedi in una scarpa, already dealt with the question and proposed the same translation, which makes perfect sense.

P.S. the correct version is "tenere il piede in due scarpe/staffe".


----------



## You little ripper!

King Crimson said:


> P.S. the correct version is "tenere il piede in due scarpe/staffe".


That makes more sense to me. My parents used 'stare con *due* piede in *una* scarpa' to mean 'behave yourself!' (well, you can't get up to too much mischief if you have two feet in one shoe )


----------



## TimLA

"Triangulation" perhaps, not exactly the same, but close enough in a political context.


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> I have never heard  it out here in the sticks - we hunt 'possums and gators ..


Hare hunting is more of a tradition in the UK. The second link I provided in Post 7 says that 'working both sides of the street' (suggested earlier by Teerex) is one of the American equivalents.


----------



## lucillaka

Scusate ma "_dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte"_ non ha lo stesso senso di "_stare con due piedi in una scarpa_" perchè quest ultimo significa non saper prendere una decisione e dare un po' retta all'uno un po' all'altro;
invece, come suggerito da garzanti "_barcamenarsi fra due persone, due partiti, due esigenze in contrasto fra loro_", significa saper trovare una linea di mezzo originale, difficile perchè le esigenze sono in contrasto, ma che accontenti entrambi i versanti, o che almeno non li scontenti troppo.

Spero di aver reso l'idea: "Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds" ha lo stesso senso di sintesi che questa espressione ha in italiano?

Grazie!


----------



## london calling

lucillaka said:


> invece, come suggerito da garzanti "_barcamenarsi fra due persone, due partiti, due esigenze in contrasto fra loro_", significa saper trovare una linea di mezzo originale, difficile perchè le esigenze sono in contrasto, ma che accontenti entrambi i versanti, o che almeno non li scontenti troppo.
> 
> Spero di aver reso l'idea: "Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds" ha lo stesso senso di sintesi che questa espressione ha in italiano?
> 
> Grazie!


Per me sì. Stai con la lepre che sta scappando dai cani e allo stesso tempo stai con i cani che cacciano la lepre...


----------



## neobepmat

lucillaka said:


> Scusate ma "_dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte"_ non ha lo stesso senso di "_stare con due piedi in una scarpa_"


Ti quoto.
IMHO
Però "stare con due piedi in una scarpa" lo conoscevo come "stare con un piede in due scarpe": ha un significato negativo cioè cercare di ottenere il meglio da due situazioni che teoricamente non potrebbero coesistere tra loro (es. moglie-amante )
"Dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" ha un significato differente, proprio come la costruzione di una botte.
Per poterla costruire, devi dare piccole botte prima al cerchio poi ai legni che compongono la botte e così via fino ad ottenere il risultato finale.
Il significato, secondo me, è "comportarsi per non scontentare nessuno", in questo caso la botte!


----------



## lucillaka

Esatto: "stare con un piede in due scarpe" (è così la formula giusta, hai ragione!) ha un'accezione negativa perchè indice di un atteggiamento opportunistico in cui uno non sa decidersi e prende solo il meglio da due situazioni opposte e non compatibili;
"dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" ha invece un'accezione positiva perchè significa trovare una via di mezzo che vada bene ad entrambe le parti, e non significa essere indecisi ma mediatori, che è ben diverso.
Grazie london calling, quindi "Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds" ha il senso positivo di mediazione mi pare di capire?
Lo userò!

Buona giornata a tutti

PS: invece (thread 10) 'stare con due piede in una scarpa' si può tradurre con 'behave yourself!' giusto? Che significa "tira dritto", "comportati bene", quindi implica la stessa accezione negativa che ha in italiano?


----------



## neobepmat

lucillaka said:


> PS: invece (thread 10) 'stare con due piede in una scarpa' si può tradurre con 'behave yourself!' giusto? Che significa "tira dritto", "comportati bene", quindi implica la stessa accezione negativa che ha in italiano?


Non l'ho mai sentito (ma non significa nulla) ma stare con due piedi in una scarpa è sicuramente scomodo (ed è la prima cosa che penso) quindi penso che qualcuno sia *obbligato *a farlo invece di una libera scelta.
Al momento nulla altro mi viene in mente, direi che il tuo "behave yourself" sia *"calzante"*


----------



## lucillaka

Se qualche native vuole confermare è benvenuto!


----------



## Syuzee

Nel libro "A Dictionary of English and Italian: Equivalent Proverbs" di Teodor Flonta ho trovato la seguente traduzione, che mi sembra perfettamente calzante: _(to give) one knock on the hoop and another on the barrel_.

Praticamente la traduzione letterale.

Saluti

Sy


----------



## lucillaka

Grazie!
E' una traduzione dall'italiano o un'espressione inglese?


----------



## King Crimson

lucillaka said:


> Esatto: "stare con un piede in due scarpe" (è così la formula giusta, hai ragione!) ha un'accezione negativa perchè indice di un atteggiamento opportunistico in cui uno non sa decidersi e prende solo il meglio da due situazioni opposte e non compatibili;
> "dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" ha invece un'accezione positiva perchè significa trovare una via di mezzo che vada bene ad entrambe le parti, e non significa essere indecisi ma mediatori, che è ben diverso.
> Grazie london calling, quindi "Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds" ha il senso positivo di mediazione mi pare di capire?
> Lo userò!
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti
> 
> PS: invece (thread 10) 'stare con due piede in una scarpa' si può tradurre con 'behave yourself!' giusto? Che significa "tira dritto", "comportati bene", quindi implica la stessa accezione negativa che ha in italiano?



Non sono d'accordo. Anche "dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" può avere un'accezione negativa, che è esattamente quella di "tenere il piede in due staffe/scarpe". Cito dalla Treccani:
_dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla b_., non prendere posizione fra due contendenti, dare ragione un po’ all’uno e un po’ all’altro

Ora, questa definizione è neutra e, a seconda del contesto, questo atteggiamento può esere interpretato come opportunistico (non si prende posizione per non precludersi nessuna possibilità. v. "tenere il piede in due staffe/scarpe") o (pro)positivo (si dà ragione un po’ all’uno e un po’ all’altro per favorire un'intesa tra le parti). Personalmente ho quasi sempre sentito usare questa espressione nella sua accezione negativa ma, anche ammettendo la doppia interpretazione, quella negativa non si può sicuramente escludere.
Discussione da forum SI, comunque.


----------



## MR1492

My problem is that I don't understand the underlying rationale for _"dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte_."  Since it is translated as, "_(to give) one knock on the hoop and another on the barrel_," it is obvious that it has something to do with barrel making.  However, I don't have a clue as to the significance.  Is there a definition somewhere which can help give me some context for the saying.  I just don't know that much about barrel-making.  

Phil


----------



## chipulukusu

Hi Mr1492, suppose you are a director in a company and the sales manager is urging you to release a new product while the product manager is dragging back because he is not sure that the product is 100% ok.
If you release the product this week on a limited market, then next week on another limited market and so on, you are _giving one knock on the hoop and another on the barrel... _you're are considering both conflicting requests from your staff.
... at least i hope so


----------



## lucillaka

Mr 1492, it is metaphorically used: maybe post 14 can help you
@ King Crimson: I personally use it on a positive sense, while "stare con il piede in due scarpe/staffe" is always with a negative meaning. Anyway I agree it depends a lot from the context and your interpretation

Thx!


----------



## Holymaloney

MR1492 said:


> My problem is that I don't understand the underlying rationale for _"dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte_." Since it is translated as, "_(to give) one knock on the hoop and another on the barrel_," it is obvious that it has something to do with barrel making. However, I don't have a clue as to the significance. Is there a definition somewhere which can help give me some context for the saying. I just don't know that much about barrel-making.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil 
Here's a definition (and a link) that maybe useful 
http://www.radici-press.net/italiano-espresso-n-47/modi-di-dire-detti-e-proverbi
_Dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte significa destreggiarsi in una situazione contraddittoria, senza schierarsi veramente per nessuna delle due parti opposte e, al contrario, facendo un passo verso ciascuna delle due direzioni possibili. *Questo detto deriva direttamente dal lavoro degli artigiani che, nel costruire le botti, incastrano delle liste di legno ricurve all’interno di cerchi metallici.
*
_Since making a barrel is notoriously difficult (you have to hold together several arched planks with one or more iron hoops), you need to bang on the ring (to make it go down) and then bang on the planks (to keep them in a circular position). You alternate these two actions until the hoop reaches the middle section where the planks are at their widest.


----------



## MR1492

Holymaloney said:


> Hi Phil
> Here's a definition (and a link) that maybe useful
> http://www.radici-press.net/italiano-espresso-n-47/modi-di-dire-detti-e-proverbi
> _Dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte significa destreggiarsi in una situazione contraddittoria, senza schierarsi veramente per nessuna delle due parti opposte e, al contrario, facendo un passo verso ciascuna delle due direzioni possibili. *Questo detto deriva direttamente dal lavoro degli artigiani che, nel costruire le botti, incastrano delle liste di legno ricurve all’interno di cerchi metallici.
> *
> _Since making a barrel is notoriously difficult (you have to hold together several arched planks with one or more iron hoops), you need to bang on the ring (to make it go down) and then bang on the planks (to keep them in a circular position). You alternate these two actions until the hoop reaches the middle section where the planks are at their widest.



Ok, now I understand the process of making the barrel and how it relates to its figurative meaning.  Thanks again, Holy!!!  Is this one something like our "Play both sides/ends against the middle" turn of phrase?

Phil


----------



## london calling

Holymaloney said:


> Since making a barrel is notoriously difficult (you have to hold together several arched planks with one or more iron hoops), you need to bang on the ring (to make it go down) and then bang on the planks (to keep them in a circular position). You alternate these two actions until the hoop reaches the middle section where the planks are at their widest.


I still think that "Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds" is what we'd say. Never heard that 'hoop and barrel' thing in English, have you, Holy? It sounds like a dodgy literal translation to me...


----------



## Holymaloney

london calling said:


> I still think that "Run with the hare and hunt with the hounds" is what we'd say. That's what I think too. Never heard that 'hoop and barrel' thing in English, have you, Holy? It sounds like a dodgy literal translation to me...



Nope, never heard it either (I'm always more interested in what's _in _the barrel )


----------



## -[HR]-

L'equivalente inglese nell'accezione negativa di "cerchiobottismo" è questo: If-by-whiskey - Wikipedia


----------



## london calling

-[HR]- said:


> L'equivalente inglese nell'accezione negativa di "cerchiobottismo" è questo: If-by-whiskey - Wikipedia


Interessante, ma non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> Interessante, ma non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia.



D'accordo, LC!  Sono americano e anche io non l'ho mai, mai sentito!  Non è un modo di dire ma è una stranezza storica.

Phil


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Interessante, ma non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia.


Neither have I. It seems like a very well kept secret, even in America (according to Phil). 



Holymaloney said:


> (I'm always more interested in what's _in _the barrel )


I always suspected you were a bit of a lush, Miss M!


----------



## Holymaloney

You little ripper! said:


> Neither have I. It seems like a very well kept secret, even in America (according to Phil).
> I always suspected you were a bit of a lush, Miss M!



I've never heard that one either 

I take it you meant to say luscious, right ?


----------



## King Crimson

I've just found out that, when used with a pejorative connotation (see also post #21), "dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" could be translated as to play both ends (sides) against the middle.


----------



## giginho

King Crimson said:


> I've just found out that, when used with a pejorative connotation (see also post #21), "dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" could be translated as to play both ends (sides) against the middle.



For sure KC, at least that was what Phil said in his post #26. 



MR1492 said:


> Ok, now I understand the process of making the barrel and how it relates to its figurative meaning. Thanks again, Holy!!! Is this one something like our "*Play both sides/ends against the middle*" turn of phrase?


----------



## King Crimson

giginho said:


> For sure KC, at least that was what Phil said in his post #26.



Of course, credit where credit's due... actually I overlooked that post when I was reading through everything (sorry Phil), but glad to confirm his suggestion, given that no one had replied to his question


----------



## london calling

Never heard it in my life.  Good to know....


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> Never heard it in my life.  Good to know....



Then maybe it could be an AE/BE thing --in fact I've heard it in an American television series... so do you think a BE speaker wouldn't understand it?


----------



## giginho

Guys, I was crawling the web and I've found something that sounds a bit in contrast with what we are saying here. Maybe LC, who has a perfect command of both languages, was right.

Cambridge dictionary, here, and the Collins (here)  say that to *Play both sides/ends against the middle *means



> to maneuver alternatives in order to win something, no matter what the outcome



In Italian we use "dare un corpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" meaning the same as "barcamenarsi" in a situation, where barcamenarsi is translated in our dictionary as "to get by". So if you give un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte you are trying to get out a situation, without displease anyone


----------



## Einstein

I've read something like "put in a shovel of sand and one of cement", but I think it was an invention of the author. Again the meaning is to get by without committting oneself one way or the other.


----------



## King Crimson

giginho said:


> Guys, I was crawling the web and I've found something that sounds a bit in contrast with what we are saying here. Maybe LC, who has a perfect command of both languages, was right.
> 
> Cambridge dictionary, here, and the Collins (here)  say that to *Play both sides/ends against the middle *means
> 
> to maneuver alternatives in order to win something, no matter what the outcome
> 
> In Italian we use "dare un corpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" meaning the same as "barcamenarsi" in a situation, where barcamenarsi is translated in our dictionary as "to get by". So if you give un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte you are trying to get out a situation, without displease anyone



That's true, but the point I was trying to make in post #21 is that it's the context that determines the reason why someone is trying to "barcamenarsi" and this reason ultimately drives the translation. To make this clearer let's have a look at the definition of "cerchiobottismo" (yes, this expression also originated a noun!) from Treccani:



> cerchiobottismo s. m. [der. arbitrario di _cerchio_ e _botte_, dall’espressione _dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte_], iron. – Nel linguaggio del giornalismo politico, tendenza a non prendere mai una posizione netta, a mantenersi in precario equilibrio, senza compiere una scelta precisa, prendendo il partito ora dall’una ora dall’altra parte.



So, depending on the context, one possibility is that you may be certainly giving "un corpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" just because you have a natural tendency to do that: you never take sides because you hate conflicts and, as you say, don't want to displease people. But an alternative (and in my experience just as likely) option is that you are not taking sides - or take both, depending on the situation - because you have a vested interest to do so: this is, for example, what happens in politics – and it is no accident that that the Treccani definition of “cerchiobottismo” explicitly mentions politics – when a small party holds the balance of power because neither one of two bigger and conflicting parties can rule without the small party's support. In this latter case the small party gives "un corpo al cerchio e uno alla botte" to retain his influence --just think of the PSI playing this game with the DC and PCI in the 1980s -- and the definition of _play both sides/ends against the middle_ you have quoted fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## giginho

KC, thanks, now it's clearer to me how play both sides against the middle can be used.

So, now, splitting in 2 the use of dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, the first one is fitted by play both sides against the middle (when the both sides player has something to gain from the situation) while we still need a good one for the case when there's nothing to gain, just avoiding displease to someone else.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## ohbice

Non ho capito come si è giunti a dare due significati diversi al detto "Dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte". Uno si barcamena e picchia un po' di qua e un po' di là, se poi lo faccia per avere un vantaggio o per scansare uno svantaggio non mi sembra che cambi molto ;-)


----------



## giginho

Hai ragione Bice.....ma sembra che in inglese, se uno ne trae un vantaggio si usa un'espressione che non va bene se uno non ne trae alcun vantaggio.


----------



## MR1492

King Crimson said:


> Of course, credit where credit's due... actually I overlooked that post when I was reading through everything (sorry Phil), but glad to confirm his suggestion, given that no one had replied to his question



No problem. I'm just glad you found a source which indicates my intuition was correct!


giginho said:


> KC, thanks, now it's clearer to me how play both sides against the middle can be used.
> 
> So, now, splitting in 2 the use of dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, the first one is fitted by play both sides against the middle (when the both sides player has something to gain from the situation) while we still need a good one for the case when there's nothing to gain, just avoiding displease to someone else.
> 
> Can anyone help with this?



The only thing that comes to mind is, "I don't have a horse in this race so whatever works for you," might suffice.

Phil


----------



## Alsome

Secondo me Lucillaka ha ragione. La frase idiomatica di cui si parla ha un significato tutto sommato positivo; quindi "to run with the hare and hunt with the hound" potrebbe andare bene anche se agire in questo modo può sembrare oppurtunistico.


----------



## King Crimson

Alsome said:


> Secondo me Lucillaka ha ragione. La frase idiomatica di cui si parla ha un significato tutto sommato positivo; quindi "to run with the hare and hunt with the hound" potrebbe andare bene anche se agire in questo modo può sembrare oppurtunistico.



Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo, l'espressione in oggetto - come ti sarai reso conto leggendo i post precedenti - è estremamente sensibile al contesto e quindi non è possibile generalizzare dicendo che "ha un significato tutto sommato positivo". E anche "to run with the hare and hunt with the hound" non ha un significato sempre positivo (o almeno neutro), vedi ad esempio il secondo significato riportato qui.


----------



## Alsome

Facciamo un esempio pratico per chiarire il tutto. Maria e Antonio sono una coppia di sposi. Capita spesso che Maria si bisticcia con la suocera. Quale sarà il comportamento di Antonio, il quale non vuole mettersi né contro la madre né contro la moglie, in quanto, sinceramente, non sa a chi dare ragione? "Darà (poverino!) un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte". In questo senso io ho anzi detto che il significato ha una connotazione positiva. Allora, vi chiedo, come devo dire in inglese?


----------



## King Crimson

Alsome said:


> Facciamo un esempio pratico per chiarire il tutto. Maria e Antonio sono una coppia di sposi. Capita spesso che Maria si bisticcia con la suocera. Quale sarà il comportamento di Antonio, il quale non vuole mettersi né contro la madre né contro la moglie, in quanto, sinceramente, non sa a chi dare ragione? "Darà (poverino!) un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte". In questo senso io ho anzi detto che il significato ha una connotazione positiva. Allora, vi chiedo, come devo dire in inglese?



Ecco, con un esempio specifico va già meglio: in questo caso direi che "to run with the hare and hunt with the hound" calza alla perfezione (ma attendiamo anche conferme dai madrelingua), in quanto corrisponde alla prima definizione data nel link che indicavo al mio post precedente e che qui riporto:



> To support or attempt to placate both sides of a conflict or dispute



Faccio notare, comunque, che questa situazione è già stata discussa e corrisponderebbe al nostro "barcamenarsi", come già indicava giginho al post 39


----------



## Alsome

Thanks,King.


----------



## Einstein

A small point: I've always heard "... hunt with the hound*s*" and Google seems to confirm.


----------



## london calling

Alsome said:


> Facciamo un esempio pratico per chiarire il tutto. Maria e Antonio sono una coppia di sposi. Capita spesso che Maria si bisticcia con la suocera. Quale sarà il comportamento di Antonio, il quale non vuole mettersi né contro la madre né contro la moglie, in quanto, sinceramente, non sa a chi dare ragione? "Darà (poverino!) un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte". In questo senso io ho anzi detto che il significato ha una connotazione positiva. Allora, vi chiedo, come devo dire in inglese?


Run with the hare and hunt with the hound.


----------



## metazoan

The matching phrase in the U.S. would be "play both sides of the fence". "Play both sides against the middle" goes beyond cerchiobottismo, to incite the two sides against each other (like "play one against the other").


----------

